# Donkeys/Mules for protecting horses?



## TXFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2022)

I have a question about mules, and would love to hear peoples experiences with them. 

What is the likelihood of us finding a donkey or mule that will not kill our pet dogs, will not kill kids and strangers, will kill predators, will be kind to all sorts of equine, and will be able to be handled(haltered, stand for farrier, stand for grooming, and possibly even be broke to ride)? Do donkeys or mules like that exist? I’m just wondering. 

We’ve been hearing a lot of coyotes in the evenings. We have young horses, and mini horses along with adult and old full size horses. A couple of our boarders are concerned about the coyotes getting the horses that are little, young, or all alone. The coyotes sound like they are on the neighbors property(which is just a forest). The neighbor on the other side has a large herd of cattle and almost always has calves being born, and a couple of them have been gotten by the predators. 

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2022)

Donkeys and mules will stomp the brains out of your pet dogs. They will go after a coyote but have been known to let a coyote carry off a lamb or goat kid because the coyote wasn’t bothering them!  .


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 7, 2022)

Adult horses should be able to protect themselves from coyotes,  especially if there are at least a few of them together.

I would think it would be easiest to just shift the horse groups around.  Any young or feeble horses put next to the barn or house,  strong horses in groups put in more vulnerable locations. 

With an active horse in good health, and of a decent size (even just "regular" pony size), in a group, I don't think that they would in any danger from coyotes.

Steay dogs chasing them in the heat would be a greater concern for me.

if you are really worried about coyotes I would recommend getting  LGDs.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 7, 2022)

The only trouble we have with coyotes with the cattle is when they are actually calving.  Within 24 hours the cow is strong enough and the calf fast enough that any self respecting coyote would be nuts to tackle them.  Yep, they get after the chickens.  My "longhorn cow"... my lawn ornament.... hates them and have to watch her around the dog.... she takes care of that threat.  We have had donkeys and they also did not like the dog or coyotes... but also had issues with them with the lambs.... 
If the coyotes are in that big of a pack that you are concerned for the horses then a .22 or a .243 or a .30-.30 is your best bet..... or live traps and then SHOOT THEM..... DO NOT RELOCATE......


----------



## Herd Monster (Feb 9, 2022)

TXFarmGirl said:


> I have a question about mules, and would love to hear peoples experiences with them.
> 
> What is the likelihood of us finding a donkey or mule that will not kill our pet dogs, will not kill kids and strangers, will kill predators, will be kind to all sorts of equine, and will be able to be handled(haltered, stand for farrier, stand for grooming, and possibly even be broke to ride)? Do donkeys or mules like that exist? I’m just wondering.
> 
> ...


Donkeys/Mules can be very protecting, yes they may try to get your dogs but like any animal if you work with it enough and get them used to your animals then it should be OK. They can be good guard animals just make sure you work with them.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 9, 2022)

Some donkeys will never accept or allow a dog in their field.  No matter how much you work with them.  They were great guard animals for the sheep but the one tried to kill any lambs under a 30-40 lb size.  No amount of time and work convinced him they are "okay".... we had Henry for over 20 years.  He didn't mind the dog but the other gelding hated them with a passion.... they are very notional as to what they will accept.


----------



## Spokeless Wheel (Feb 10, 2022)

Herd Monster said:


> Donkeys/Mules can be very protecting, yes they may try to get your dogs but like any animal if you work with it enough and get them used to your animals then it should be OK. They can be good guard animals just make sure you work with them.


I have 2 jennys and a bunch of little dogs and have no problems. I've taught the dogs to not get too close to any of the livestock and the donkeys  just watch them but have never bothered them.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Feb 10, 2022)

Coyotes are not just a problem for livestock and equines, but wildlife too. They will kill fawns especially. If you have considered trapping as a solution after this, whether it be learning how yourself or contacting a state licensed trapper in your area, please consider learning about tanning to put hides to good use. Predator management via trapping doesn't have to go to waste, even if it's just saving hides and sending them to be tanned (or reachout out to a local taxidermist). If you consider trapping yourself, be prepared for the potential of stray dogs - our state requires tags with your information to be put on the traps, and you must also carry a .22 and a catch pole for dispatch/release. They make large animal live traps, but foot traps are most common. If this plagues your neighbors, you may all consider banding together and reaching out to a trapper and allow them permission to trap the area and see if it helps. Relocating just becomes another person or herd's issue, unfortunately.


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 13, 2022)

Mules are good riding animals.  They can do everything horses can do from working stock to jumping, etc.  I have a gaited mule out of a TWH mare.  A friend of mine only rides mules and mounted her 5 children on them too.  Those children all have mules and mounted their children on them.  They consistently win prizes at local ETI shows and only like mules.  Mules are very smart and excellent riding animals.  However, they never forget and if you are unnecessarily mean to a mule (this does not include normal training) they will remember and eventually get back at you.  LOL

Mules are not fond of dogs, but better than donkeys.  And our mules have accepted the dogs eventually.  I would have a mule over a donkey since mules are good rideable animals, come in many sizes, and are faithful and loving.  I also trust them on steep mountain trails more than some horses.  I have ridden in some mountains that were only about a 12" wide steep trail with a sheer wall up on one side and a sheer drop down on the other.  That same trail went down the side of the mountain in giant 3" stairs that were plenty dangerous.  My mares were careful but on my mule I felt completely secure.


----------

